# really silly bait question



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a secret recipe that if I told you I would have to kill you. :--businessman:
Even THE pickiest dogs have gone berserk for it. I have something I am sending you and can include the recipe, if you'd like, but you are sworn to secrecy... :listen:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh oh oh oh I'd love to have it, :--keep_silent:my lips are sealed....



Pointgold said:


> I use a secret recipe that if I told you I would have to kill you. :--businessman:
> Even THE pickiest dogs have gone berserk for it. I have something I am sending you and can include the recipe, if you'd like, but you are sworn to secrecy... :listen:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Aww, what the heck...

This can be done with either liver or chicken, and if you are inclined to stick bait in your mouth (which I am) and hate liver (which I do) use chicken.

1 lb beef liver, rinsed and patted dry
OR
1 lb chicken breasts patted dry and pounded thin and pierced several times with a fork 

Season both sides of chosen meat with plenty of garlic powder. Place in a saute' pan and cover with water and a pint of really cheap bourbon.
Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer for 15 minutes. Remove from heat and let sit, covered, for 20 minutes.

Remove from pan, drain well, and place on a baking sheet and place in a 200 degree oven for 30 minutes, turn, and bake 10 more.

Remove, cool, and cut into strips.

Seriously, dogs LOVE this.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Heck, I might try that recipe for my own consumption. :


----------



## skweeky03 (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha... me too... sounds quite tasty!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a similar recipe sans Bourbon ;-)

My dog's absolute favorite - they would stop everything for - are meatballs....ground sirloin, garlic and Parmesan cheese - goofy goobers for it. BUT...it stinks to high heaven and at the end of the weekend when I open the cooler for the umpteenth time for a bottle of water it can sometimes make me a little queasy! It can also be made into a brownie form for easy cubing....

A close second for them is SPAM - yes, the luncheon "meat" - I know it's salty and gross - they only get it for special occasions - like shows and seminars. And even then every once in a while.

As for the quail wings - I'm sure they're Legal - but I'm not sure that you want to try to manage them. When people use toys they use really small ones that can be tucked places indiscreetly...There's no way to hide a wing...

Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am going to try this for sure! But with chicken, not liver, because yes, I also put bait in my mouth. Comes from obedience training I suspect. 
The only thing I wasn't sure of was the "pint of really cheap bourbon". Wouldn't you be better off with a quart of really GOOD bourbon, so that you can drink the other pint whilst waiting for it to cook???




Pointgold said:


> Aww, what the heck...
> 
> This can be done with either liver or chicken, and if you are inclined to stick bait in your mouth (which I am) and hate liver (which I do) use chicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, a very valid point. I suppose that sticking it in my armband (where everyone else carries a comb) would look rather weird...
My goof couldn't care less about a toy in the ring. Unless it's someone ELSE's toy. Then his attention is rivetted....

The other thing that sends him over the top is the rubber ends that they use for milking cows (ok, I live in a farm area here). They are about a foot long, very very durable black rubber, and they give them away after they've been used for 30 days because they have to be replaced. Dogs go goofy over them. BUT....they smell like cow manure. Not something I'd want to be walking around with at a show....I can only imagine the crowd parting to let me thru, and then muttering under their breath (which they'd be holding) after I pass....


As for the quail wings - I'm sure they're Legal - but I'm not sure that you want to try to manage them. When people use toys they use really small ones that can be tucked places indiscreetly...There's no way to hide a wing...

Erica[/quote]


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

When Sylvia had Zoom, she emailed me and said "If I could only have a lizard in the ring..." 
They have a dead, hollow eucalyptus tree in their yard, and it houses dozens of tiger geckos. Zoom became obsessed with them. They'd come out and scurry around the trunk, JUST high enough so that Zopom could not snatch one. Sylvia emailed me a pic of the tree and the scratch marks from where Zoom would leap up and slide down. And a pic of one of the geckos nearly nose to nose with Zoom, but _just _a hair's breadth too far... Sylvia said that Zoom was pure muscle and from repeatedly trying to climb that tree.:doh:
SO... I went up to Suttons Bay to the Enerdyne store, which has THE coolest educational toys and things, just knowing that I'd find absolutely life-life toy insects, reptiles, and dinosaurs (it was our kid's favorite destination when they were ito that kind of thing.) Sure enough, I found several life size and VERY real looking little lizards, which I sent to CA for Sylvia. She used them in the ring to bait Zoom, and it really WORKED. To this day when Zoom sees those things in my tack box she hits a beeYOOtiful free stack!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> I have a similar recipe sans Bourbon ;-)
> 
> My dog's absolute favorite - they would stop everything for - are meatballs....ground sirloin, garlic and Parmesan cheese - goofy goobers for it. BUT...it stinks to high heaven and at the end of the weekend when I open the cooler for the umpteenth time for a bottle of water it can sometimes make me a little queasy! It can also be made into a brownie form for easy cubing....
> 
> ...


 
I used to bait the Spinone with a little pin feather. Small and very effective!

(I have a little cosmetic bag in my tack box filled with funny little things that have owrked over the years with dogs - squeekers, flat rats, feathers, lizards...)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Dogs go goofy over them. BUT....they smell like cow manure. Not something I'd want to be walking around with at a show....I can only imagine the crowd parting to let me thru, and then muttering under their breath (which they'd be holding) after I pass....


this made me howl!! : When the farrier comes to trim the horses hooves, the dogs all line up at the fence waiting for the hoof clippings! These too reek to high heaven of manure, and they go loco for them! I imagine they would be good "bait" treats but again, they may not let me in the show grounds!!!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Heck, I might try that recipe for my own consumption. :


Me too. This would be pretty great with chicken livers. And a little Louisiana hot sauce on top. Mmmmmmmm.

The meatballs--ground sirloin, garlic and Parmesan cheese--sound even better. Do you use imported Parmesean? Elephant garlic? Free range organic cows that have been reared drinking egg nog and listening to Miles Davis?

Dogs have always lived better than I do--from walk to nap to walk. Now they eat better too. It doesn't seem quite fair.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> The meatballs--ground sirloin, garlic and Parmesan cheese--sound even better. Do you use imported Parmesean? Elephant garlic? Free range organic cows that have been reared drinking egg nog and listening to Miles Davis?
> 
> Dogs have always lived better than I do--from walk to nap to walk. Now they eat better too. It doesn't seem quite fair.


Actually...I know you're pulling my leg, but you're actually pretty close. Every fall I buy half a cow...not the fuzzy face of course but I go to a local farmer who sells cows (either half or full) to order. It's incredibly cheap actually - bigger up front cost but in the long run it's less expensive. I get exactly what I want wrapped in freezer bundles...I use sirloin for dog treats because of the lower fat content...So when I make meatballs I go to the freezer, grab a sirloin steak or two, thaw it, grind it into hamburger and then prepare. The garlic was grown by my neighbors - who always have an over-abundance of the stuff every summer  I'm not sure where the cheese came from ;-)

My dogs do live, eat and play better than I do. I have recently made an effort to eat better for myself - when I cook for the dogs I cook for myself at the same time.

Erica


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> My dogs do live, eat and play better than I do. I have recently made an effort to eat better for myself - when I cook for the dogs I cook for myself at the same time.
> 
> Erica


Erica, I can second that!! I was telling a friend that if we put 1/2 the time into ourselves as we do the dogs we would models!!! LOL

Laura, I am going to have to try that recipie with Bleeker. We had roast beef, chicken, lynor sausage (sp?) which he was slightly interested in..... little bugger.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

What about tennis balls? Are they are "no-no"? My girl goes totally focused when she sees one. But I've been told that judges frown on them as tennis balls can make the next dog and the next dog go ballistic as well...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

molmotta said:


> What about tennis balls? Are they are "no-no"? My girl goes totally focused when she sees one. But I've been told that judges frown on them as tennis balls can make the next dog and the next dog go ballistic as well...


I think they look akward and "novice" in the ring. Save it for when she comes out and can have a good game for being a good girl! If food isn't her thing, try something small - a little flat "rat" (furry with a tail - dogs love them" or a little squeek toy - these are too small for them to have as toys but work well for attention getters in the ring. Just don't overdo it if you squeek them - it can definately be annoying to other exhibitors.(Although I believe that other dogs should be focusing on their handlers and not be bothered by anything going on around them.)


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

molmotta said:


> What about tennis balls? Are they are "no-no"? My girl goes totally focused when she sees one. But I've been told that judges frown on them as tennis balls can make the next dog and the next dog go ballistic as well...


It's also really hard to control a tennis ball and where they go. If you were to drop the "rat" that Laura mentioned you'd just pick it up. Now imagine accidently dropping a tennis ball in the ring. If you were lucky it'd roll out of the ring...if you weren't lucky it'd roll (bounce) into the middle of the ring affecting other dogs and possibly peeving the judge - which is one of my two "rules" for new competitors....Don't make the judge think (by doing something questionable) and don't make a judge mad (for any reason)...
Erica


----------

